# AC Moore



## brushe (Jul 22, 2008)

40% off coupon now. Plus they have these for 6.00, regular 14.99.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Cool! I don't think I'll get one--it blocks the TV too much!


----------



## brushe (Jul 22, 2008)

DaveintheGrave said:


> Cool! I don't think I'll get one--it blocks the TV too much!



It's OK, the TV is part of my props. I get the kids in front of it, and they turn into zombies!


----------

